# Opinions On Tire Size



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I'm fixing to get a Ranger 900 in the next week or so and need some opinions on these before I drop alot of cash on them. I DID search but really no info on these 900's. I will be putting a 6" lift on it and I am seriously considering putting TSL Boggers on it since the Terms are so hard to find. Super ATV is sold out of every size Term they have. So here are my questions, I can get the Boggers in 31" or 33". First do you all think that the 33" will fit with the lift and spacers on it without rubbing ?? Second, the 31's only come in 12.5" wide, the 33's come in 10.5" wide. I would really like to go with the skinnier tire because I think it will be easier on the front end, so what's yalls opinion on that ?? Third, I can't find any weight on these things but the 32" terms are 51 pounds each so these can't be much heavier than that can they ?? Here are the ones I'm looking at, and does anyone know a place I can get them any cheaper than this ??? Thanks for any advise and be looking for pics of my build coming soon !!! Super Swamper Tires Part B-126 - 33x10.50R-15LT, TSL Bogger Tire


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

IMO I'd do 33x10's. I've seen them before no fitment issues. SATV should have photos w/ some mounted on their FB page

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------










This is w/ 38's but I dunno which lift it is. 2013 XP


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yeah that pic of satv's with 38" boggers is a 10" lift, I don't really wanna go any higher than 6" of lift. I seem to be having a hard time finding any wheels in a 15" too. So far all I have found is just a few, maybe I'm looking in the wrong place. Where was that first pic from, that thing sure is wide. And I've never been on FB before. LMAO


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Both from their FB page. 

If 38's ride under the 10" surely 33's would be fine under their 6". 

MSA should have 15's. and I know a few others do, I've seen them on the Teryx forum.


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

i just bought some msa m20's in a 14 but i saw that they have that rim in a 16x7 so you might tyr that. just sayin. and they are on sale till the 31 of dec. on highlifter.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Well guys gonna bite the bullet and order these soon hopefully, need a couple more opinions on them and whether or not you all think they will be better for sandy creek riding than the Terms. I'm thinking maybe they won't dig as bad and they have a flatter profile. I found a weight chart on them, the 32" Terms are 52lb's each and the Boggers are 58lb's each so that's not enough weight to really make any difference. And so far I've only found like five different 15" rims to choose from and none really look all that great, thought about the 16" Kores but they are alot more expensive for them and the tires to go on them. Thanks Muddaholic.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

U sure you can get enough wheel speed to clean the boggers with the straight across tread design? Just something to think about before u buy

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

I have seen alot of people cut the smaller lugs out of the middle of the bigger lugs on the boggers supposedly help them clean out alot better.


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

33's.


----------

